# Stillen grills on their way.



## NissanLunatic (Oct 17, 2002)

They are being shipped to us today. We will begin shipping Tuesday or Wednesday. BTW, everyone who pre-ordered, the our price has dropped to 179.99, so we are in the process of changing all fifty or so orders we have here and dropping the prices down to 179.99. Thank you everyone
Alex


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

NissanLunatic said:


> *They are being shipped to us today. We will begin shipping Tuesday or Wednesday. BTW, everyone who pre-ordered, the our price has dropped to 179.99, so we are in the process of changing all fifty or so orders we have here and dropping the prices down to 179.99. Thank you everyone
> Alex *



Yeahh !!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo .. Alex.. just ship mine next day instead


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

gotta pic?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

NissanLunatic said:


> *They are being shipped to us today. We will begin shipping Tuesday or Wednesday. BTW, everyone who pre-ordered, the our price has dropped to 179.99, so we are in the process of changing all fifty or so orders we have here and dropping the prices down to 179.99. Thank you everyone
> Alex *


pics please


----------

